# Hard cheese rind



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

What to do with hard cheese rinds like those of parmegiano reggiano?  I remember coming across a good use for these as an ingredient for cooking but can't for the life of me recall what it was.  Do you have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## XeniA (Dec 2, 2006)

As I only recently learned from Urmaniac, the rind can be added to things like a pot of beans to add richness and flavor.  I'm sure she'll put her two-cents' worth in shortly to give you a broader understanding of its uses, however!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 2, 2006)

_I save my  pieces of parm and when I make minestrone or any veggie soup, I put the pieces in to soften and we eat them along with the soup. They give soup or beans a nice rich flavor..My kids each expect a piece when we have minestrone _

_kadesma_


----------



## auntdot (Dec 2, 2006)

Am  with kadesma, definitely minestrone. Was wondering what to make today. Mmmm.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2006)

oh man, escarole e fagiole with a softened hunk of parm rind...

it's mine...get away, yes all of it. mine, mine, mine, mine, mine.

hehehehehehe, slurp. ahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 2, 2006)

I use a fine mesh grater and shred it, then sprinkle it in garlic bread before baking them.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

Great ideas so far!  Now I seem to remember it was Minestrone that one can add the rinds to. So glad I've been collecting those rinds!  Thanks people! 
:-D


----------



## QSis (Dec 2, 2006)

I put mine in spaghetti sauce.

Lee


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 2, 2006)

I collect the Hard Cheese Rinds and then when I am cooking something I add them to the dish.  I have used them in soups and the flavor is great.


----------



## cjs (Dec 3, 2006)

I put pram rind in darn near anything that cooks longer that 20 minutes!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 3, 2006)

As others have also mentioned, I save my hard Italian cheese rinds & add them to various soups - Escarole & Bean, Minestrone, Vegetarian Vegetable, Chicken Vegetable - you name it.  

Just keep in mind that if you're adding a large piece of rind to taste before salting, as the rind does add salt.


----------



## lulu (Dec 3, 2006)

Minestrone is the classic, but I also throw them in large batches of risotto, and preety much anything that could benefit from a deeper background taste but not so much grated cheese!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes, indeed a rind from Parmigiano is a wonderful flavour booster for brothes (especially for risotto), my initial suggestion to Ayrton was for Pasta e Fagioli.  It is indeed a wonderful addition to this classic Italian comfort food.  These days I can't believe I used to simply toss that stuff in rubbish!!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2006)

Soups, spaghetti sauce, long cooked greens....


----------

